# Squape N[duro] DL RTA



## Rob Fisher

The Nduro RTA is probably the best RTA yet from Squape... you need to watch Mark Todds review before playing because that really helps... the build was easy and the post screw with the little lip makes it a breeze... following Mark's advice on wicking was also simple.



My normal Ni80 2.5mm Nano Aliens fitted perfectly. 




Trimmed to the edge and thinned out and trimmed off the top was ideal.




Top fill was a breeze and the engraved markings are simple to follow!




Done! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing this @Rob Fisher 
Looks interesting
How's the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool

Mine is on it's way, the MtL version, of course. What I read in the forums and saw on you tube: it has to be chicken dinner... But: will it be the hand of the King aka Flash e Vapor, or will it be the new King? I'm pretty much GAS resistant, but this tank triggers all my pressure points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice to hear @tool 
What is GAS resistant ? 
Lol


----------



## tool

Lol. Xcuse me... Gear acquisition syndrome resistant. I have all I need, but sometimes... You know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

tool said:


> Lol. Xcuse me... Gear acquisition syndrome resistant. I have all I need, but sometimes... You know.



Perfectly understood and can relate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It is the best Squape RTA so far... but the Dvarw still wins...

The Nduro is well engineered and a clever design and pretty good flavour but if I'm completely honest the Dvarw wins by a noticeable margin for me anyway... that is not to say it's not a great RTA and it certainly is way ahead of the pack. I would put it up in my top 5 RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tool

Gone with the wind, the MtL one... Completely over engineered, not quiet, not smooth, just not for me. I'll stay with my Flash e Vapors, they deliver and they stood the test of time.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to increase the juice capacity to a sill 10.5ml on the Squape Nduro... it certainly looks a bit silly but is a good option when going out and about and fishing for a day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Functionality versus Beauty, I would choose beauty as there has to be line drawn for the maximum height of a RTA and this 10ml tank pushes the boundaries of way to tall. 

Seems like the Europeans especially the Germans and Swiss like their long RTAs.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Functionality versus Beauty, I would choose beauty as there has to be line drawn for the maximum height of a RTA and this 10ml tank pushes the boundaries of way to tall.
> 
> Seems like the Europeans especially the Germans and Swiss like their long RTAs.



100% agreed! You must see some of the setups the Germans carry around at the Hall of Vape expo! It's insane!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Ze Germans, what are you thinking about


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - I like it - as long as the flavour is still good
Less refilling
Bonus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks much better on a Tube mod! Dani 25.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks much better on a Tube mod! Dani 25.
> View attachment 162469



It also look like you are holding a Light Saber

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dave

Rob Fisher said:


> It is the best Squape RTA so far... but the Dvarw still wins...
> 
> The Nduro is well engineered and a clever design and pretty good flavour but if I'm completely honest the Dvarw wins by a noticeable margin for me anyway... that is not to say it's not a great RTA and it certainly is way ahead of the pack. I would put it up in my top 5 RTA's.



Hi Rob, my first post here in HE. 

Could you be more specific as to why you consider the Dwarv DL better than the Squape? I already have Dwarv DL and Im considering getting the Squape so just looking for some advice. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dave said:


> Hi Rob, my first post here in HE.
> 
> Could you be more specific as to why you consider the Dwarv DL better than the Squape? I already have Dwarv DL and Im considering getting the Squape so just looking for some advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Dave the Squape is very nice and I have kept mine and even bought the silly looking tall tank but the Dvarw DL suits me so perfectly I see no reason to use anything else... but I have to say this Squape is the best they have produced and so very useable. I have a lot of Dvarw's and one Squape and I guess a lot of it is in my head but I find the looks, juice capacity, ease of coiling and wicking just ideal when it comes to the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave

Rob Fisher said:


> Dave the Squape is very nice and I have kept mine and even bought the silly looking tall tank but the Dvarw DL suits me so perfectly I see no reason to use anything else... but I have to say this Squape is the best they have produced and so very useable. I have a lot of Dvarw's and one Squape and I guess a lot of it is in my head but I find the looks, juice capacity, ease of coiling and wicking just ideal when it comes to the Dvarw!



Perfect, thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------

